# Hair Loss Will it regrow?



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

Will the hair I have lost due to my thyroid regrow? I used to have such thick hair. As a child it had to be cut underneath so my mom could brush it. I could never wear it up because you could see where it was cut. Now it is so thin. Please tell me it will.

Also, I am below the normal range for testostrone and my doctor may supplement that also. Any questions I may want to add to my own? I am really stressing about the hair loss. 
Thanks,
Laurie:sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will the hair I have lost due to my thyroid regrow? I used to have such thick hair. As a child it had to be cut underneath so my mom could brush it. I could never wear it up because you could see where it was cut. Now it is so thin. Please tell me it will.
> 
> ...


Laurie! I wish I could reassure you re your hair. Some have had it grow back and others not. I hope you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

A year after starting treatment with Synthroid for Hashimoto's, my hair is starting to grow back. But it wasn't until the endo tweaked my thyroid perfectly (for me) that it started growing back. I also have thick hair, and I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> A year after starting treatment with Synthroid for Hashimoto's, my hair is starting to grow back. But it wasn't until the endo tweaked my thyroid perfectly (for me) that it started growing back. I also have thick hair, and I know exactly what you are going through.


So there is hope. I hate to even comb my hair. I really need to get this tweaked fast. My doctor thinks we should check levels at 3 months. Should we not test again at 6 weeks? I have read this and don't want to wait that long. Thanks,
Laurie


----------

